# Fuzzi Bunz vs.BumGenius V.2.0



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Ladies, I need some opinions.

I recently purchased a bunch of FBs and some BumGenius to try them out.
Now I am trying to decide what I like better.

I like BG suedecloth lining- seems to keep DS drier than FB- anyone else have suedecloth working better than fleece? So the point goes to BG for dryness.

Easyness of stuffing- takes me forever to get one, not to mention two inserts into the BG. Get them in straight is quite a fight. So here the point goes to FB.

BG also wins when it comes to easy of putting dipe on wiggly, screaming DS.

BUT: Is it me or does BG seems a heck of a lot smaller in size than FB?? I mean, BG is supposed to be a one size dipe but I have a hard time imagining how DS is supposed to wear that one until 35 pounds- besides, FB offers a bigger size after that.

I am concerned about the size- also, 2 inserts seem quite cramped in a BG, FB seems to accomdate that much better.

I really like the feel of the suedecloth with velcrotabs- is there anything else out their like that? Happy Heinys are fleece, right?

I love the BG, but DS is only around 16 and I am already opening all the tabs to get the diaper on him relaxed- how can that be?


----------



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

If those are the 2 you are choosing from I prefer the FBs.

After a year of washing the BGs the velcro is starting to look tattered and that's with using the velcro tabs. They still work fine but I don't know how they would hold up for a 2nd babe.
DS is 15mos and if I put him in a BG with nothing over top he can undo the velcro pretty easily. He can't undo the snaps.

He's in a medium FB and I find it easier to double stuff (for naps) a BG then a med FB. I think that's b/c he's getting close to being out of the med FBs.

At night we triple stuff and I use a large FB b/c I can't fit it all in a BG.

I'm happy with both dipes but DH and I both wish we'd bought more FBs.

We started cd'ing at 3 mos and he's been in a med ever since - he's 15mos now. He still has one more set of snaps to grow into. So for us one size has lasted a long time.

If you can't decide why not get half and half? I like having a bit of variety.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

w/o having seen/used a fb... I still have to say that I love my BGs. They're great, though I do see your point about the whole one-sizeness of them... I too am a bit suspicious, but we'll see.

While at first stuffing them was a bit of a challenge, I've got it down pretty good now, and so it only takes a second... the trick is wiggling your hand in and getting it all the way to the top and then as you pull your hand out, smooth the insert(s) flat - when I use two, I try and wrap one around the other, so I put them in at the same time...

HTH!!


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

After using both Fuzzi Bunz and BG 2.0s for several months, I have to say that I prefer the FBs. My BGs are actually totally out of the diaper rotation now.

My biggest complaint about BGs is that the suedecloth holds onto poop stains. I'd sometimes have to wash them 2 or 3x to get a poop stain out. That was frustrating. The elastic around the legs was the worst; I had to get out an old toothbrush for a good scrub on more than one occasion. Fuzzi Bunz, on the other hand, come out of the wash miraculously clean more often than not.

I started using the BGs as a nighttime only diaper because my son rarely poops at night. They did work well, but after a few months my son started taking off velcro closing diapers. Now that it's summer and too hot for him to wear much more than a diaper, the BGs aren't cutting it. They're collecting dust now. I figure I'll use them again, briefly, if/when I have another baby, but until then, they're out of the rotation.


----------



## mama ay (Feb 9, 2007)

FB all the way,
i sold off my brand new BG, as it was digging into my ds thighs so definately not a btp as he is only 25lb. have heard far more complaints with bg e.g aplix given up, wicking around tab region, also baby learns to undo aplix fter a while, difficulty fittin in additional inserts.
Fuzzi bunz is better made, but all in all snap-eze is our favourite, next will be-cant decided btw pocket change and fuzzi, we love the swaddlebees for out and about v.trim.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

I like both of them but for different reasons. BG seem to be better at night--no worries of leaking out the top. Fit is fine on mine, but yeah, don't think they'll be BTP. Still as I got them when she was 15 lbs, that's not too bad. Fuzzi Bunz are trimmer.

I like the feel of the suedecloth better, and it doesn't pill like the fleece. So far no prob with stains but I do use paper liners so not as much poop gets on the dipe.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

I like my bg better, mostly because I get leeks sometimes with my fb and have never had a leek with bg. Also, I don't think the snaps on my fb are centered correctly.

BUT I am also worried that BG won't really go to 35. I've had them totally unsnapped for a while and dd is only 20 pounds now - 15 pounds to go?


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I like both and have used both for 6 months.
I like FB better:
-DD can't undo them yet
-fleece keeps her drier
-easier to get the insert out of a dirty diaper
-they are holding up better
-there is nowhere for them to wick

I have to say though, my DD is 30 pounds 19 months, and we started on the largest setting at 23 pounds 11 months. I think they will totally fit into 35 pounds and aren't even close to being too small. She is just getting longer and thinner in the tummy and legs.

However, the mediums and petite FB didn't last nearly as long as I thought they would. They are already too small on the leg snaps. We are moving up to larges this week!


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

i love them both. i think i get a better fit with the BG because of the velcro.
i found that the thristies contoured inserts fit great and are easy to manage. i use them in both the BG and FB.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I've never used BG, so I'm just piping up with my experience with FB. I love my FB. Some of them I have had since dd1 was a baby. They have held up better than any other diaper that I have tried (the list is extensive: Kissaluvs, Zippidys, Bumpkins, Bummis, Under the Nile, Righteous Baby, etc.). A few I did some minor sewing on for the last baby, but that's it. If I ever had to replace my stash, I'd replace it all with FBs.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

FB!









I tried both also and I just think the FB is trimmer, easier and stays on nicely. Plus the snaps last longer than velcro.

Possibly my favorite discovery about FB is that they can just be washed (with an extra rinse) and dried with my clothes (I figured that out while on vacation).


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

FB for sure. I don't really like my BG's at all. They are at the bottom of my stash and only used when I'm out of everything esle. I don't like diapers with aplix, DD can remove them unless she has clothes on. I don't like all of the snaps all over the BG's, I don't like how terribly they leak on DD. Plus, I think suedecloth feels kind of gross personally. And, the insert that comes with them seems like it's not nearly as absorbent as other pocket inserts.

I've never ever had a problem with my FB's, we use them for outings and for nights, and we've NEVER leaked.


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

I personally don't like my fuzzi bunz too many stink and wicking issues. But as for sizing my med have fit my son from 12 lbs and still fit him at 24 lbs.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

it depends on the fit. I have a very chubby baby. She's 27 pounds at 10 months. A few more weeks, and the bumgenius won't fit anymore.

The large fuzzi bunz is TOO BIG on her.

So financially speaking, I didn't save anything with the bumgenius. Sad but true. i also have constant wicking problems, That was not the case with my fuzzi bunz ( when I still had some).

Also the aplix is VERY prone to.....everything. Anything clings onto it? aplix has pulls. It's easy to open, is pilly....

I like the stretchy tabs, that's it.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I have both the FBs and the BG (1.0):

*FB pros: Easier to get the inserts in & out of.

*FB Cons: Harder to get a good fit IMO with the snaps--DS has been in both M and L ones for about 8 months, and neither has ever fit him just right although they are certainly wearable.
They also seem to have poor quality-control for sizing, in that the Ms are drastically different sizes from the other Ms and the same with the Ls.
Have to buy them in each size as your child grows.
Some of my older ones (I got them secondhand) have completely lost the elastic in the legs and waist and have also lost snap power, in that the snap "do" but then 'undo' at an unexpected time later.

*BG pros: easier to get a good fit (btw, DS is 27 lb currently and no sign of growing out of them)
They seem to be easier for friends & family to manage as well, people sometimes get confused with the two rows of snaps on the FB or don't realize how tight each set needs to be. Not a huge deal but worth mentioning if anyone but you ever changes your LO.
They also seem to fold smaller for transportation, which is a plus when going out for the day with a dipe bag full of CDs.

*BG cons: DS can get the tabs undone and diaper off.
Mine are the 1.0, so not supposed to be washed in hot and I don't know about the dryer...? But I have used both on them and there is significant fading of the colors.

As far as washing, I have slight stains on both my FBs and BG, but I also don't line dry in the sun, so that might have more to do with it than the brand? I don't worry about stains, I mean they're diapers, right?









The final word is that though I will be using either flats or fitteds with covers/wraps for New Baby, I WILL be buying some AIO-type diapers for when we are out (which we are often)--and after using both, I'm going to be buying more BGs (I only have 2 at the moment)--not the FBs.


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just started CDing and I have FB and BG 2.0 as well.

I MUCH prefer the FB. Of the 16 dipes I have, 13 are FB. They fit DD better and I like how trim they are. I find them super easy to stuff too. I just use 2 inserts at night..I bought a couple hemp thirsties today and i'm going to try just one tonight.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 







FB for sure. I don't really like my BG's at all. They are at the bottom of my stash and only used when I'm out of everything esle. I don't like diapers with aplix, DD can remove them unless she has clothes on. I don't like all of the snaps all over the BG's, I don't like how terribly they leak on DD. Plus, I think suedecloth feels kind of gross personally. And, the insert that comes with them seems like it's not nearly as absorbent as other pocket inserts.










: I really don't like the bg's at all. I have to double stuff them all the time because they leak, so they're bulky. I only use them when I'm going out, because they are easy to change quickly and I bought a dozen so I feel like I should use them.







:
I like the FB's that I have, I like the fleece, the liners, and the fit better. They don't have any stains and the only time I had a leak, I had left the dipe on waaaay too long. I am reluctant to use a pocket at night, I like prefolds or fitteds and wool.


----------



## UUMamaVeg (Feb 6, 2007)

I prefer the BG but the FB are great, too. I am a bit suspicious of the one-size thing, though.


----------

